# King of the Cage: Goodfellas



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*King of the Cage: Goodfellas​*Date: 12/6/08
Location: Isleta Casino (Albuquerque, NM)​

Main Card:

[12-11] *Ryan Diaz* vs. *Abel Cullum*(c) [12-2] - *KOTC Flyweight Championship*

[10-3] *Alberto Crane* vs. *Donald Sanchez* [13-7]


----------

